
Adversarial AI – Robustifying Production AI Models - jeetmehta
http://adversarial.co/
======
jeetmehta
Despite amazing advancements, and proliferation in modern technology, current
machine learning models are extremely prone to small, unobservable, malicious
attacks.

Adversarial AI will help secure your company's production model, using
expertise from the latest in research and industry in adversarial training.

Subscribe / reach out if you're interested :)

